# S/Z En Español



## Josita

Tengo una duda que me persigue...Cual es la diferencia entre la pronuncia de las letras S/Z en Español?Existe alguna?
De ante mano agradezco la atencion!!!!


----------



## MarX

En Espanya la Z se pronuncia como TH en la palabra inglesa _thing_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MarX said:


> En Espanya la Z se pronuncia como TH en la palabra inglesa _thing_.



Entonces es como la "d" en palabras que terminan en "d", como en ciudad, universidad. Esta "d" tienen la pronunciación como TH en ingles, cierto ? Siendo cierto, si estas mismas palabras fuesen escritas con "z", tendrían el mismo sonido/pronunciación ? (ciudaz, felicidaz,...etc - raro pero..?)


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, não sei muito sobre o d nos seus exemplos, mas o que o MarX quis dizer é que o Z na Espanha é pronunciado de modo ceceado (sabe como é, não?), mais ou menos como quando alguém diz o c com a língua presa. Bem, de qualquer modo, os aficionados logo logo explicarão melhor.


----------



## pyo

La letra d al final de las palabras NO se pronuncian con la th en inglés.

La Z se pronuncia como todos los españoles hablan, para mi no diferencian la pronunciación de la s y z.

La S se pronuncia normal, o sea, como vos hablas en portugues.


----------



## Outsider

Josita said:


> Tengo una duda que me persigue...Cual es la diferencia entre la pronuncia de las letras S/Z en Español?Existe alguna?
> De ante mano agradezco la atencion!!!!


Depende dos dialectos, Josita. Na América Latina, o "s" e o "z" pronunciam-se ambos sempre da mesma maneira, como "ss".

No centro e norte de Espanha, representam sons diferentes. O "s" é "ss" (com uma diferença muito subtil em relação à forma como se pronuncia na América Latina, no Sul de Espanha e no português do Brasil), mas o "z" representa uma fricativa dental surda, um som que não existe em português (para ouvi-lo e ver como se pronuncia, clique aqui em "fricativas" e depois no 2.º símbolo de cima para baixo).


----------



## Tomby

El sonido de la letra "Z" está muy próximo al de la "TH" inglesa, pero no es el mismo. De hecho, los ingleses que hablan español, prácticamente son los únicos extranjeros que pronuncian bien la "Z": *z*apato, co*c*ina, co*z*, et*c*étera.
La pronunciación de la "S" por la "Z" está aceptada por la Real Academia, es el fenómeno llamado seseo, expandido por muchas regiones de España y creo que por toda la América de habla hispana.
La "D" final (ciuda*d*, felicida*d*, Madri*d*, etc.) no tiene el mismo sonido que la "Z" (ho*z*, co*z*, etc.) aunque en algunas regiones españolas (creo que la zona del noroeste ibérico) tienden a pronunciarla como "Z" como ha dicho Ricardo. Dependiendo de la región, casi no se pronuncia [felicid*á_*, Sur], tiende a confundirse con la "Z" [felicid*áz*, Noroeste] o se remarca en exceso pareciéndose a una "T" [felicid*át*, en Cataluña].
Sinceramente creo que es algo que no debe preocupar a nadie, aunque lo verdaderamente importante es no confundir la "Z" con la "S" en la escritura.
¡Salu*d*!


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Entonces es como la "d" en palabras que terminan en "d", como en ciudad, universidad. Esta "d" tienen la pronunciación como TH en ingles, cierto ? Siendo cierto, si estas mismas palabras fuesen escritas con "z", tendrían el mismo sonido/pronunciación ? (ciudaz, felicidaz,...etc - raro pero..?)


 
Não, isso é uma promoção poblicitária do Partido Socialista, que faz actualmente un jogo de palavras con a Z de Zapatero. Veja
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=d



MarX said:


> En Espanya la Z se pronuncia como TH en la palabra inglesa _thing_.


 
Digamos que es el sonido oficial de la Z. Pero en amplias zonas de Andalucía y en Canarias, al igual que en Hispanoamérica se pronuncia como *s*. A esta pronunciación  se le denomina _seseo._

_Saludos_


----------



## MOC

Mangato said:


> Não, isso é uma promoção poblicitária do Partido Socialista, que faz actualmente un jogo de palavras con a Z de Zapatero. Veja
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=d
> 
> 
> 
> Digamos que es el sonido oficial de la Z. Pero en amplias zonas de Andalucía y en Canarias, al igual que en Hispanoamérica se pronuncia como *s*. A esta pronunciación se le denomina _seseo._
> 
> _Saludos_


 
En Cádiz hay quién pronuncie la Z de las dos formas. Los que pronunciam como la s portuguesa, y los que lo hacen como la "th" de "thing". Sin embargo, en general por toda España solo la oigo como la "th" de "thing".
La "s" española es un fonema que tanpoco existe en portugués, aunque los portugueses en general la pronuncian como su "s" porque es el fonema mas semejante que existe en su idioma. El sigma griego es el fonema mas cercano al "s" español que conozco (si no igual). Pero claro, esto solo puede ayudar a quien sepa griego. 
En Argentina y Uruguay (o por lo menos en parte de estos paises) no hacen diferencia (juzgando por nativos) entre las dos y utilizan un sonido semejante a la "s" del idioma portugués para las 2 letras.


----------



## MarX

Mangato said:


> Digamos que es el sonido oficial de la Z. Pero en amplias zonas de Andalucía y en Canarias, al igual que en Hispanoamérica se pronuncia como *s*. A esta pronunciación se le denomina _seseo._
> 
> _Saludos_


 


MOC said:


> En Cádiz hay quién pronuncie la Z de las dos formas. Los que pronunciam como la s portuguesa, y los que lo hacen como la "th" de "thing". Sin embargo, en general por toda España solo la oigo como la "th" de "thing".


 
Sí.
Perdonenme de no haber mencionado las variantes del *ceceo/zezeo* y *seseo* que también existen en el sur de Espanya.

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## Josita

Gracias!!!!Ahora ya tengo una idea mejor de que se trata esa diferencia 
Abrazos!!!!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> El sonido de la letra "Z" está muy próximo al de la "TH" inglesa, pero no es el mismo. De hecho, los ingleses que hablan español, prácticamente son los únicos extranjeros que pronuncian bien la "Z": *z*apato, co*c*ina, co*z*, et*c*étera.
> ¡Salu*d*!



Es verdá*z*... Me había olvidado de la "c", que también me parece tener la pronunciación muy semejante a la "s" y a la "z" (zeta). 
Una vez estaba en Madri*th* y pregunté a una persona si el omnibus número *c*inco paraba allá. El señor me dijo: ¿Cómo? 
Le respondi: ¿El bus número *c*inco para aquí ? Al fin, él me contestó: Ahhhh! el bus número *z*inco (poniéndose la lengua entre los dientes delanteros). Creo que su intención era me enseñar la forma correcta de hablar esta palabra, aunque en América del Sur, se usa la "z" igual que la "s"...
O sea, la "s", la "d", la "z" y la "c" (en algunos casos) tienen pronunciación muy parecidas. Están de acuerdo ?


----------



## Outsider

La pronunciación de la "c" antes de las vocales "e" e "i" es exactamente igual a la de la "z" en español.

En cuanto a la "d" final, generalmente no se la pronuncia como una "z". Eso es una característica exclusiva del acento de Madrid ("Madriz" ).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> La pronunciación de la "c" antes de las vocales "e" e "i" es exactamente igual a la de la "z" en español.
> 
> En cuanto a la "d" final, generalmente no se la pronuncia como una "z". Eso es una característica exclusiva del acento de Madrid ("Madriz" ).



Conoci muchas personas que vivían en Quito-Ecuador (creo que todavia viven) que pronunciaban la "d" final, poniéndose la lengua entre los dientes delanteros, como la "zeta" española o el "th" del inglés (por lo menos para mi, los sonidos me parecían igual). De pronto, era (es) un acento de la sierra...


----------



## Tomby

Outsider: Pois é! Mas creio que os madrilenho pronunciam "_madrí_" (como os brasileiros). Os que pronunciam o som do Z pelo D são os da região do noroeste de Espanha, mas não tenho muita certeza. Porém em Madrid não é onde melhor se fala o castelhano.



Outsider said:


> La pronunciación de la "c" antes de las vocales "e" e "i" es exactamente igual a la de la "z" en español.)


Concordo totalmente.
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Conoci muchas personas que vivían en Quito-Ecuador (creo que todavia viven) que pronunciaban la "d" final, poniéndose la lengua entre los dientes delanteros, como la "zeta" española o el "th" del inglés (por lo menos para mi, los sonidos me parecían igual).


O "th" inglês tem duas pronúncias diferentes. Não estará a confundi-las?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> O "th" inglês tem duas pronúncias diferentes. Não estará a confundi-las?



Creo que no. Pensé en la palabra "*th*ink" para referirme a la pronunciación igual a la "d" final (ciudad/ciudath,ciudaz). ¿No concuerdas?


----------



## MOC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Le respondi: ¿El bus número *c*inco para aquí ? Al fin, él me contestó: Ahhhh! el bus número *z*inco (poniéndose la lengua entre los dientes delanteros). Creo que su intención era me enseñar la forma correcta de hablar esta palabra, aunque en América del Sur, se usa la "z" igual que la "s"...


 
No creo. Creo que en verdad no te entendió. Conozco muchos españoles que no entienden cuando oyen una palabra con la "c" portuguesa.

Hace pocos dias estaba una portuguesa intentando buscar una dirección y le preguntó unas dos o tres veces a un camarero que le decía que no conocía esa dirección. Solo quando la señora le enseñó el papel con la dirección escrita entendió lo que ella queria y le dijo. "Ah! Calle Ci..."


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Creo que no. Pensé en la palabra "*th*ink" para referirme a la pronunciación igual a la "d" final (ciudad/ciudath,ciudaz). ¿No concuerdas?


 
Nos queda la duda de donde sería el ciudadano preguntado. Precisamente los españoles tenemos dificultades para pronunciar diferenciadamente la s y la z portuguesas. No suele ser así para pronuciar nuestra c o z  identicas y totalmente distintas al sonido de la s, salvo ciertos regionalismos.


----------



## Alandria

Na*d*a = th em *th*is
*z*apato = th em *th*ink

Cuidado, gente. O som do th de "*th*is" é diferente do de "*th*at", sonoro e surdo respectivamente. 
O curioso é que mesmo nós, lusófonos, não temos esses sons, mas não temos dificuldade em reproduzi-los, tanto o sonoro quanto o surdo, enquanto eu jamais vi um argentino que conseguisse pronunciar nosso "j" ou o nosso "z", eles sempre os ensudercem.


----------



## Baunilha

Alandria said:


> O curioso é que mesmo nós, lusófonos, não temos esses sons, mas não temos dificuldade em reproduzi-los, tanto o sonoro quanto o surdo, enquanto eu jamais vi um argentino que conseguisse pronunciar nosso "j" ou o nosso "z", eles sempre os ensudercem.


 
Jeje, un fenómeno extraño. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en realidad es así.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> O curioso é que mesmo nós, lusófonos, não temos esses sons, mas não temos dificuldade em reproduzi-los [...]


Não temos...? 

Muita gente usa "ss" e "z" em vez dos sons correctos. Eu quando comecei a falar inglês aproximava-os com "f" e "d". "I fink", "de car..."


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Não temos...?
> 
> Muita gente usa "ss" e "z" em vez dos sons correctos. Eu quando comecei a falar inglês aproximava-os com "f" e "d". "I fink", "de car..."


 
Você tocou num ponto interessante, no Brasil, alguns professores de algumas escolas não têm boa pronúncia do inglês e ensinam assim também, mas em geral, são sons que não temos muita dificuldade. Vejo mais dificuldade com as vogais do inglês no caso de brasileiros e o fato de palatalizarem todos os dês e tês do inglês em vez de aspirarem.


----------



## jester.

Tombatossals said:


> Outsider: Pois é! Mas creio que os madrilenho pronunciam "_madrí_" (como os brasileiros). Os que pronunciam o som do Z pelo D são os da região do noroeste de Espanha, mas não tenho muita certeza. Porém em Madrid não é onde melhor se fala o castelhano.



Tombatossals, estoy bastante seguro de que los madrileños sí pronuncian "Madriz". Tengo un CD de un grupo madrileño y la gente canta exactamente así.
He oído incluso palabras como "pueze" (puede), siendo menos fuerte este sonido que en "zumo", pero no pronuncian una d normal.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jester. said:


> He oído incluso palabras como "pueze" (puede), siendo menos fuerte este sonido que en "zumo", pero no pronuncian una d normal.


Que interesante! En verdad, después de todas las opiniones, se concluye que no hay una uniformidad para estas cuestiones.
Cambiando un poco (pero no mucho) el tema, ¿ lo correcto es "zumo" ou "sumo" ?. Se imaginamos que en la escrita las dos posibilidades fuesen posibles, las pronunciaciones serían iguales ? (*th*umo ?)


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que interesante! En verdad, después de todas las opiniones, se concluye que no hay una uniformidad para estas cuestiones.
> Cambiando un poco (pero no mucho) el tema, ¿ lo correcto es "zumo" ou "sumo" ?. Se imaginamos que en la escrita las dos posibilidades fuesen posibles, las pronunciaciones serían iguales ? (*th*umo ?)


 
La pronunciación "oficial" y mayoritaria en el español europeo es "_thumo",_ pero verlo escrito así horroriza.

Existe otro defecto de pronunciación de la S después de vocal en zonas castizas de Madrid y alrededores , con un sonido próximo a la *G*. _eg que, agco; en lugar de es que, asco._ Incluso tenemos un ex-ministro que habla así


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> La pronunciación "oficial" y mayoritaria en el español europeo es "_thumo",_ pero verlo escrito así horroriza.
> 
> Existe otro defecto de pronunciación de la S después de vocal en zonas castizas de Madrid y alrededores , con un sonido próximo a la *G*. _eg que, agco; en lugar de es que, asco._ Incluso tenemos un ex-ministro que habla así


Ahora me quedé curioso.... como se escibe *th*umo ? *s*umo ou *z*umo ? (en América se dice jugo, verdad ?)


----------



## Alandria

Mangato said:


> La pronunciación "oficial" y mayoritaria en el español europeo es "_thumo",_ pero verlo escrito así horroriza.
> 
> Existe otro defecto de pronunciación de la S después de vocal en zonas castizas de Madrid y alrededores , con un sonido próximo a la *G*. _eg que, agco; en lugar de es que, asco._ Incluso tenemos un ex-ministro que habla así


 
Este som?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_velar_fricative


----------



## Outsider

Acho que o Mangato se refere à famosa pronúncia _ej que, ajco_... (com _j_ espanhol).


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ahora me quedé curioso.... como se escibe *th*umo ? *s*umo ou *z*umo ? (en América se dice jugo, verdad ?)


 
Zumo ou jugo. A vontade


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Zumo ou jugo. A vontade



Creo que no me hice claro. En español de España, ¿cuál es la forma correcta de escribir esta palabra? *S*umo ou *Z*umo ?


----------



## Mangato

En español de España decimos zumo. Y también jugo pues son sinónimos

Saludos.
MG



Outsider said:


> Acho que o Mangato se refere à famosa pronúncia _ej que, ajco_... (com _j_ espanhol).


 
Sim Out, é isso. 
Não ousei colocar a *J,* para não criar ainda mais confusão


----------



## Alandria

Segundo li e ouço, a pronúncia é mais perto do  do inglês, também muito semelhante ao "r-" e "-rr-" de muitos falares brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Não estamos a falar de aspiração dos esses (eh que, ahco)... Há quem os pronuncie mesmo como jotas espanhóis, velares.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que interesante! En verdad, después de todas las opiniones, se concluye que no hay una uniformidad para estas cuestiones.
> Cambiando un poco (pero no mucho) el tema, ¿ lo correcto es "zumo" o "sumo" ?. Se imaginamos que en la escrita las dos posibilidades fuesen posibles, las pronunciaciones serían iguales ? (*th*umo ?)


Ya sé que la pronunciación es igual, pero quisiera saber si las personas en España ESCRIBEN zumo com la zeta(z) o con la ese(s). Ya chequeé en el diccionário y sí sé que es con zeta, pelo quizás, en la práctica ellos escriban indistintamente. Por ejemplo, en Ecuador, ya vi escrito en un mismo menu Cebivhe y Ceviche. Para ellos no hay diferencia (aparentemente...). Por eso, mi curiosidad si lo mismo se pasa en España con SUMO y ZUMO, ya que la pronunciación es igualita.


----------



## Outsider

La pronunciación de _zumo_ y _sumo_ *no* es la misma en España.


----------



## Mangato

No Ricardo en España, lo habitual es decir ZUMO (thumo pronunciado con th de think). Para nosotros sumo es la lucha ritual japonesa.
Ahora bien, existen variantes dialectales, por ejemplo en Islas Canarias, en que la pronunciación es muy semejante a la Hispanoamericana y  muy próxima a la de Venezuela o Colombia. En estas zonas idiomáticas la Z se pronuncia como S. Pero es una excepción.


----------



## MOC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ya sé que la pronunciación es igual, pero quisiera saber si las personas en España ESCRIBEN zumo com la zeta(z) o con la ese(s). Ya chequeé en el diccionário y sí sé que es con zeta, pelo quizás, en la práctica ellos escriban indistintamente. Por ejemplo, en Ecuador, ya vi escrito en un mismo menu Cebivhe y Ceviche. Para ellos no hay diferencia (aparentemente...). Por eso, mi curiosidad si lo mismo se pasa en España con SUMO y ZUMO, ya que la pronunciación es igualita.


 

Ricardo, só para lhe tirar uma dúvida porque, pela sucessão dos seus comentários, parece estar confundido pelo facto de estar mais habituado ao espanhol sul-americano.

A diferença entre o som padrão da "z" e da "s" em Espanha é ENORME. Não há como enganar e escrever uma palavra com "z" quando esta se escreve com "s" porque não se pronuncia de todo da mesma forma. 
Por exemplo, é possível em Portugal alguém escrever mal uma palavra que leve "ç" e escrevê-la com "ss" e vice-versa,, porque são palavras que escritas da forma correcta ou da errada se leriam da mesma forma (pelo menos em português europeu moderno).
Pegar na palavra "zumo" em *Espanha* e escrevê-la "sumo" seria como alguém em Portugal pegar na palavra "Sarampo" e escrever "Zarampo", ou seja, extremamente improvável.


Quanto às formas de pronunciar o "s" em Espanha em palavras como "asco" por exemplo, tal como já foi referido, existem várias, desde apenas um som aspirado, mais ou menos como a X grega, a um som próximo da "j" espanhola, ou até como cá por Cádiz, ignorá-lo e não o pronunciar de todo, mas a pronúncia padrão e ouvida na maior parte de espanha, é o tal som de "s" que eu e outros referimos anteriormente.


----------



## Kermosura

La letra z, así como la c ante e o i, en español de España se pronuncia de forma interdental, es decir, colocando la lengua entre los dientes --como THink en inglés. 
La s se pronuncia de forma normal.

Además, hay que señalar que en latinoamérica y en algunas zonas de España se sesea, es decir, se pronuncian la s y la z y c (ante e o i), con el sonido s.


----------



## MarX

Outsider said:


> La pronunciación de _zumo_ y _sumo_ *no* es la misma en España.


 
Por favor véase el post #10 de ese mismo hilo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Ricardo, só para lhe tirar uma dúvida porque, pela sucessão dos seus comentários, parece estar confundido pelo facto de estar mais habituado ao espanhol sul-americano.
> 
> A diferença entre o som padrão da "z" e da "s" em Espanha é ENORME. Não há como enganar e escrever uma palavra com "z" quando esta se escreve com "s" porque não se pronuncia de todo da mesma forma.
> Por exemplo, é possível em Portugal alguém escrever mal uma palavra que leve "ç" e escrevê-la com "ss" e vice-versa,, porque são palavras que escritas da forma correcta ou da errada se leriam da mesma forma (pelo menos em português europeu moderno).
> Pegar na palavra "zumo" em *Espanha* e escrevê-la "sumo" seria como alguém em Portugal pegar na palavra "Sarampo" e escrever "Zarampo", ou seja, extremamente improvável.



*Beleza ! Ficou muito mais claro agora (acho que você entendeu bem a minha dúvida). Obrigado !*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Kermosura said:


> La letra z, así como la c ante e o i, en español de España se pronuncia de forma interdental, es decir, colocando la lengua entre los dientes --como THink en inglés.
> La s se pronuncia de forma normal.
> 
> Además, hay que señalar que en latinoamérica y en algunas zonas de España se sesea, es decir, se pronuncian la s y la z y c (ante e o i), con el sonido s.



Esta última parte es la que me confunde. Antes yo pensaba que, en España, solamente las palabras iniciadas con "z" tenían la pronunciación como "think" (zumo - *th*umo). Después vi que esta pronunciación igualmente ocurre en palabras que empezan con "c" (cinco - *th*inco). Luego leí que en algunas partes del país este "fenómeno" también sucede con palabras que se inician con "s" (simple - *th*imple). Pero ahora, me parece claro que no es así con la "s".
Muchas gracias !
OBS:
En verdad, no se pasa solamente con palabras iniciadas con estas consonantes. Basta que estén antes de las vocales "e", "i" o "o", cierto ? (es el caso de corazón, por ejemplo).


----------



## Kermosura

La letra z, así como la c ante e o i, en español de España se pronuncia de forma interdental, es decir, colocando la lengua entre los dientes --como THink en inglés. 
La s se pronuncia de forma normal.

Además, hay que señalar que en latinoamérica y en algunas zonas de España se sesea, es decir, se pronuncian la s y la z y c (ante e o i), con el sonido s.

Se me olvidó decir también, como tú apuntas, que en algunas zonas se produce el fenómeno contrario, es decir, se cecea. Se pronuncian s, c ante e o i, y z con el sonido z o th, pero esto no es muy común.

Lo general en España es lo siguiente
ZA, ZE, ZI, ZO, ZU, CE y CI----sonido th como en THing
S-----------------------------sonido s común

Lo demás son particularidades en la pronunciación, pero no incorrecciones.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Kermosura said:


> Lo general en España es lo siguiente
> ZA, ZE, ZI, ZO, ZU, CE y CI----sonido th como en THing
> S-----------------------------sonido s común
> 
> Lo demás son particularidades en la pronunciación, pero no incorrecciones.



Perfecto. Ahora, no hay como tener más dudas. Gracias !!


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo, se lê inglês esta página deve-lhe deixar tudo perfeitamente claro. Também pode fazer uma pesquisa nos WRF de língua espanhola, que encontrará muitas discussões do tema do "ceceo".

Basicamente, a pronúncia do "s" de "sumo" como "th" é dialectal em Espanha. Pelo contrário, a pronúncia do "z" como "th" é a norma.


----------



## sgpetit

MOC said:


> En Argentina y Uruguay (o por lo menos en parte de estos países) no hacen diferencia (juzgando por nativos) entre las dos y utilizan un sonido semejante a la "s" del idioma portugués para las 2 letras.



hola! como creo fue dicho anteriormente el sonido "s" del portugués es diferente del sonido "s" del español, al menos aquí en brasil, en portugués este sonido es vibrante, el sonido que sí es igual a la "s" del español es cuando en la escrita se usa "ss" en portugués
ahora también es verdad que para la gente del Río de la Plata, como para el resto de los latinoamericanos el sonido de la s y de la z no se diferencia en nada!
mi humilde aporte


----------



## Outsider

sgpetit said:


> hola! como creo fue dicho anteriormente el sonido "s" *entre vocales* del portugués es diferente del sonido "s" del español, al menos aquí en brasil, en portugués este sonido es vibrante *(=sonoro)*, el sonido que sí es igual a la "s" del español es cuando en la escrita se usa "ss" en portugués


----------



## MOC

sgpetit said:


> hola! como creo fue dicho anteriormente el sonido "s" del portugués es diferente del sonido "s" del español, al menos aquí en brasil, en portugués este sonido es vibrante, el sonido que sí es igual a la "s" del español es cuando en la escrita se usa "ss" en portugués
> ahora también es verdad que para la gente del Río de la Plata, como para el resto de los latinoamericanos el sonido de la s y de la z no se diferencia en nada!
> mi humilde aporte


 
Sí. Lo dije yo mismo.  Sé que el sonido no es lo mismo y además la "s" española (de España) ni siquiera es igual a la "ss" portuguesa. Lo que yo intenté explicar en ese _post_ es que en Argentina y Uruguay no hacen diferencia entre las dos y que el sonido ahí es semejante a la "ss" portuguesa. Pido perdón por el equívoco ya que escribi "la "s" portuguesa" pero cuando lo hice no hablaba de la letra "s" sino del fonema "s" português que se utiliza cuándo hay "ss" en la palabra o "s" en la primera letra de una palabra.
O sea, estoy de acuerdo con lo que escribiste.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Pido perdón por el equívoco ya que escribi "la "s" portuguesa" pero cuando lo hice no hablaba de la letra "s" sino del fonema "s" português que se utiliza cuándo hay "ss" en la palabra o "s" en la primera letra de una palabra.
> O sea, estoy de acuerdo con lo que escribiste.



Y también cuando la "s" viene después de una consonante y antes de una vocal (aniversário, subsídio, marsupial, etc.). En estas palabras el sonido es como "ss".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Ricardo, se lê inglês esta página deve-lhe deixar tudo perfeitamente claro. Também pode fazer uma pesquisa nos WRF de língua espanhola, que encontrará muitas discussões do tema do "ceceo".
> 
> Basicamente, a pronúncia do "s" de "sumo" como "th" é dialectal em Espanha. Pelo contrário, a pronúncia do "z" como "th" é a norma.



Obrigado Out !
O que sempre estranhei, na verdade (e agora já entendi), foi o fato do "c" quando precedido de "i" e de "e" ter o mesmo som do "z", na Espanha. Eu achava que somente em palavras com "z" é que se colocava a língua entre os dentes como th (think). Depois fiquei na dúvida se o mesmo se passava com o "s". Agora sei que, no geral, no é assim. Na América, não há distinção de som para palavras com "z" e "s" (e obviamente, tampouco com o "c"). Zapato, se fala como em português, sapato, e assim por diante.
Mas, valeu o tioque !!


----------



## nothingtosay

Josita said:


> Tengo una duda que me persigue...Cual es la diferencia entre la pronuncia de las letras S/Z en Español?Existe alguna?
> De ante mano agradezco la atencion!!!!


 

En Argentina, la Z y la C, se pronuncian del mismo modo que la S. 
Saludos!.


----------



## jazyk

Só quero lembrar que as línguas se escrevem com minúscula, tanto em português quanto em espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Obrigado Out !
> O que sempre estranhei, na verdade (e agora já entendi), foi o fato do "c" quando precedido de "i" e de "e" ter o mesmo som do "z", na Espanha. Eu achava que somente em palavras com "z" é que se colocava a língua entre os dentes como th (think). Depois fiquei na dúvida se o mesmo se passava com o "s". Agora sei que, no geral, no é assim. Na América, não há distinção de som para palavras com "z" e "s" (e obviamente, tampouco com o "c"). Zapato, se fala como em português, sapato, e assim por diante.
> Mas, valeu o toque !!


----------

